# New Brompton owner 6mth update



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

I thought why not post a brief update of my ownership as its been 6mths now. First off i know Brompton strongly market their bikes. Some are suspicious and some feel they are over hyped and selling a lifestyle. But hand on heart this is the best bike I have ever owned. And boy im so pleased because I bought it with some trepidation. Especially as I was warned its not a bike you buy untested. However the old rona put paid to that and I just pulled the trigger when I found a bike meeting my requirements. I am also pleased it was a smaller independent, Damian Harris Cycles. 

It took me a few weeks to become very comfortable with the quick steering but love it now. Now and again I think it would be nice to raise the bars a little but otherwise I adore this bike. My rural commute involves filthy mud strewn and occasionally flooded country lanes so usually its caked in crap. I just keep the drive train clean & oiled but it still rides beautifully. Today following a mod to the gearing I gave him a wash and he came up like a new penny.

Bloody brilliant bike it just seems to do everything I need. Highly recommended.


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2020)

Glad you're enjoying it, mine is probably my favourite out of all my bikes, it's just a giggle to ride.


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> Glad you're enjoying it, mine is probably my favourite out of all my bikes, it's just a giggle to ride.


Could not agree more 👌


----------



## mitchibob (29 Nov 2020)

I have to say, after getting a road bike the day before lockdown, so that I could put on a smart turbo, in case the worst happened, like certain other European countries (thought about smart rollers, but wanted to also protect the NHS), my Brompton got a little neglected for a while, then felt a little Mary Poppins when I started riding again.

Got some Joseph Kousak Ergonomic S-bars a while ago and a new saddle, and it's a new bike again. Also had to replace the T-Bag, as definitely can't steer with a T-bag and S-bars. Road bike is pretty much permanently on the turbo now. Brommie is feeling great and got 6 months to decide if it's what I use for the Dragon Ride Gran Fondo (as it's what I originally entered and planned to do it on), or chicken out and use the Triban RC500 at the last minute.

But Brommie is so much better for picking up shopping and stuff compared to road bike. Don't have to take a lock, and can carry more. New big Borough bag is pretty good. So much more convenient to be able fold your bike up and take anywhere with you, although, did like Premier Inn have policy that you can take your road bike with you into hotel room. Brompton you can take any place though, and is great to ride.

It does make more noise than the road bike though, but I think you just get used to that after a while. Just need to pedal more, mostly!


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2020)

they do rattle!


----------



## mitchibob (29 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> they do rattle!


Yeah... I fully understand that guy that rode alongside at the 2019 Dunwich Dynamo for a bit, that opened conversation with "Ah, the unmistakable rattle of a Brompton". Just an awesome bike though! I love my road bike too, but the Brompton takes bike practicality to another level! Pretty sure I'd have had to put a foot down on Hardknott pass on the road bike too, but would've way more difficult to get it going again than the Brommie!


----------



## Cycleops (29 Nov 2020)

Kiddiewheelers are a real hoot to ride. Don't have a brommie but do have a Bike Friday. It's got disc brakes and. Nexus 8 gear hub, fold is a bit of a pain but otherwise great.


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2020)

The basket mod is worth doing.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/another-brompton-project.257797/page-11


----------



## mitchibob (29 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> The basket mod is worth doing.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/another-brompton-project.257797/page-11
> 
> View attachment 560846



Yes, that is a great mod, but I feel safer going over speed humps with the beers in my new borough bag!


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

I have the metro messenger bag in medium and i think its superb. Only a couple times have I needed a little extra space.

Im wondering about the Brompton rattle though as mine is virtually silent. Unless I inflate the rear tyre to a high pressure then the jockey wheel on the mudguard rattles a bit.


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

mitchibob said:


> Got some Joseph Kousak Ergonomic S-bars a while ago and a new saddle, and it's a new bike again.



I also fitted the JK S - bars and love the way they make the bike feel. Again recommended


----------



## mitchibob (29 Nov 2020)

macp said:


> I also fitted the JK S - bars and love the way they make the bike feel. Again recommended


With Ergon GP4 grips?

I still might chop my bars a little more than I have already... bring more inline with shoulders. Just always figure you can't put it back on, once you've chopped it off, so doing gradually. Like the fact they've got markers to make it easy to cut evenly. Everything ergonomic about JK bars, including the price.


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

mitchibob said:


> With Ergon GP4 grips?


We are of the same mind 
They are brill are they not.


----------



## mitchibob (29 Nov 2020)

macp said:


> We are of the same mind
> They are brill are they not.


Clearly, you have exquisite taste!


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

mitchibob said:


> Clearly, you have exquisite taste!


Right back at yah dude !


----------



## pbkclements (13 Dec 2020)

macp said:


> I thought why not post a brief update of my ownership as its been 6mths now. First off i know Brompton strongly market their bikes. Some are suspicious and some feel they are over hyped and selling a lifestyle. But hand on heart this is the best bike I have ever owned. And boy im so pleased because I bought it with some trepidation. Especially as I was warned its not a bike you buy untested. However the old rona put paid to that and I just pulled the trigger when I found a bike meeting my requirements. I am also pleased it was a smaller independent, Damian Harris Cycles.
> 
> It took me a few weeks to become very comfortable with the quick steering but love it now. Now and again I think it would be nice to raise the bars a little but otherwise I adore this bike. My rural commute involves filthy mud strewn and occasionally flooded country lanes so usually its caked in crap. I just keep the drive train clean & oiled but it still rides beautifully. Today following a mod to the gearing I gave him a wash and he came up like a new penny.
> 
> Bloody brilliant bike it just seems to do everything I need. Highly recommended.


Totally agree & great you've enjoyed it so much. I brought one in 2008 with similar nervousness, but like you - best bike's I've owned & given me great fun. I say bikes - the first one got nicked in London after about 5 years ownership - I then brought a pretty old brompton, which I've kept going til this day, though the hinges are showing their age. About 4 years ago I splashed out & brought a new 6 speed & currently combine usage of both bikes to eek out their life.


----------



## Gunk (16 Dec 2020)

I rode a friends brand new 2 speed about a week ago and it felt tight as a drum. However both my friend who owned it and I agreed surprisingly that my restored 1995 Mk2 was nicer to ride, it just felt a bit more loose and "vintage" it had character.


----------



## macp (2 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I rode a friends brand new 2 speed about a week ago and it felt tight as a drum. However both my friend who owned it and I agreed surprisingly that my restored 1995 Mk2 was nicer to ride, it just felt a bit more loose and "vintage" it had character.



Happy new year
Im not disagreeing with you but I feel a Brompton of any age has character but I can see an older one having more of it.


----------



## 12boy (2 Jan 2021)

A little off topic, maybe, but do you feel your Brompton, at least without a big bag on the front block, is more aero than a bike with 26 inch or 700 c wheels? How about being affected by cross winds?


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jan 2021)

I can't say I've noticed winds being an issue, particularly. My average speed is certainly lower than on any of my big-wheeled bikes, especially if I have the T-Bag on board. The top speed going downhill seems little different, so the Brom seems as aero as any other bike. Either way, I get a little nervous at speeds approaching 50mph, which does need a longish hill. Such as this one...


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2021)

What’s different about the JK ergonomic S bars compared to the std? Was thinking about putting a low-rise bar on my S6L.
Also I don’t have an issue with my T-bag with S bars unless it’s very full.


----------



## Rocky (3 Jan 2021)

I've got an M6L. Like @TheDoctor I've never noticed any difference with headwinds or sidewinds compared with my road bike. Speed downhill is an issue - my maximum was 37mph down a bumpy road in the Yorkshire Dales in the middle of a group of other cyclists. Needless to say, I had to pull over and let my heart rate drop before climbing up the next hill.


----------



## 12boy (3 Jan 2021)

My heart rate goes up when I climb a hill. Coming down fast is more of a sphincter issue.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jan 2021)

macp said:


> Happy new year
> Im not disagreeing with you but I feel a Brompton of any age has character but I can see an older one having more of it.



My 1995 bike has a shorter wheelbase and probably more worn out hinges so it just feels very different.


----------



## Kell (4 Jan 2021)

I think it depends on the 'other bike' you're comparing it to.

Most (i.e. >90%) of what's stopping you from moving forwards on any bike is air resistance. The more you can do to cut more cleanly through the air, the better.

Bromptons by nature are very much sit up and beg compared to a modern road bike. So that's the main reason why they're slower - it's aero drag, rather than wheel size or anything else. Whenever I've done the same route on my Brompton and Road bike, I've noticed around a 2-3mph difference on the Brompton.

That said, in the summer I did the same 19 mile route on my Brompton as on my Road bike and my average speed was only one mile an hour slower. But then the wind speed on the road bike was 15mph while it was only 5mph on the Brompton and I did take in a detour on the road bike to take in a different hill.

Top speed was 34.9 on the road bike and 33.3 on the Brompton. And I know that on my normal commute, top speed is almost identical at 44mph. But then, I'm not pedalling on that downhill and trying to get as aero as possible.

*Brompton: *





*Giant TCR Advanced:



*

It was surprisingly similar over that relatively short distance. But where this will really start to take it's toll is on longer rides. You're putting in the same effort and going slower, so therefore you tire more quickly because it all takes longer to complete. Or you have to work harder to complete the same route in the same time.

Either way, the end result is that you're more knackered.

I've not been out on my MTB in years, but went out with the missus at the weekend and it felt like a right slog. She's got an electric bike so that she can come out with me on my road bike and not hold me up (too much). But on the MTB, I could not keep up with her at all on the tarmac sections. Big fat tyres and upright riding position certainly didn't help.


----------



## Kell (4 Jan 2021)

If you can watch this (depends where you're based) then at 5:26 - Mike Burrows explains why it's aerodynamics, not rolling resistance or friction that makes the biggest difference:

Speed with Guy Martin - On Demand - All 4 (channel4.com)


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2021)

@mitchibob @macp any chance of photo with the JK bars? Cheers!


----------



## 12boy (4 Jan 2021)

My S type B with a flat bar and bar ends provides about the same amount of bending over as my mountain bike with flipped North Road bars or my Steamroller and Holdsworth Special which have moustache bars. It's too windy here to enjoy the sitting and begging position. I feel the B maybe a bit less draggy without a big bag on the front facing into the wind than the other two and their slightly faster speed is more down to bigger wheels with less pressure bouncing around less on bumpy, cracked pavement. Studded snows on the mtbn bike and the Steamroller are heavy and take away that advantage. I do feel somewhat safer on the B with gusty crosswinds, maybe because the low top tube makes it easier to get my feet on the ground.


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Jan 2021)

I'm feeling left out of all this Brompton loveliness, I've only borrowed one for an emergency dentist visit while on a narrowboat holiday on the Llangollen canal, so had to get to a remote Shrewsbury practice from Chirk by train and Brompton which was fantastic and great fun [despite the dentist visit to drain an abscess]... one day I'll be able to invest in one!


----------



## macp (4 Jan 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> @mitchibob @macp any chance of photo with the JK bars? Cheers!



Leave it with me 👍


----------



## macp (4 Jan 2021)

Sorry about all the lighting and the muck but I work him hard


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm feeling left out of all this Brompton loveliness, I've only borrowed one for an emergency dentist visit while on a narrowboat holiday on the Llangollen canal, so had to get to a remote Shrewsbury practice from Chirk by train and Brompton which was fantastic and great fun [despite the dentist visit to drain an abscess]... one day I'll be able to invest in one!


You won’t regret it....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2021)

macp said:


> Sorry about all the lighting and the muck but I work him hard
> 
> 
> View attachment 567283
> ...


Thank you Sir!
Makes a difference when you can see them on the bike.
Mmmm, due to increasing neck issues I might go for the mid-rise, will have to think.

Oh, and in my book a B is a fabulous item of utility, a function, a workhorse, not an over-pimped, hyperclean artwork as others seem to think it is


----------



## macp (4 Jan 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> You won’t regret it....


Wot he said


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> You won’t regret it....


He may


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2021)

ianrauk said:


> He may


But he’s already smitten ;-)

But yes, not for everyone....


----------



## shingwell (4 Jan 2021)

macp said:


> Sorry about ... the muck


In my world that is "clean"


----------



## macp (4 Jan 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thank you Sir!
> Makes a difference when you can see them on the bike.
> Mmmm, due to increasing neck issues I might go for the mid-rise, will have to think.
> 
> Oh, and in my book a B is a fabulous item of utility, a function, a workhorse, not an over-pimped, hyperclean artwork as others seem to think it is


Your very welcome.
Although these do give some relief in all honesty I would go for a little more rise if you are having neck issues.

Agree with you my B is precious but its a workhorse. My commute to work and back is laden with filth and water logged roads (see below). Right now all im doing is keeping the drivetrain clean & oiled.


----------



## macp (4 Jan 2021)

shingwell said:


> In my world that is "clean"


Admittedly it got a bit of a clean just before the Christmas break so it looks better. Normally poor chap is proper skanky.


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Jan 2021)

macp said:


> Your very welcome.
> Although these do give some relief in all honesty I would go for a little more rise if you are having neck issues.
> 
> Agree with you my B is precious but its a workhorse. My commute to work and back is laden with filth and water logged roads (see below). Right now all im doing is keeping the drivetrain clean & oiled.
> View attachment 567300


Thought you'd got an appropriate shot from the bow of a narrowboat on a canal!


----------



## Gunk (4 Jan 2021)

Mine had been a workhorse but now after 25 years it’s been stripped, rebuilt and is enjoying a quiet retirement.


----------



## 12boy (5 Jan 2021)

Roads are pretty much ice and snow free so, itching for a ride, out came the Brompton. Other recent rides were on bikes with studded snows. It was fairly windy today at 20 mph and I found it depressingly difficult to go against the wind. Grinding along on level grround with 54 gear inches and I was only able to do about 8 mph. I've replaced my brake levers with some Tektro clones which work fine and are kind of hard to see when riding as they hang below the handle bars. I hit a stretch with little wind and was still at a crawling pace.
Even though this has happened once before it took a long time to realize I should spin the rear wheel to see if it moved freely. It would barely turn. The screw out adjuster on the brake lever had backed itself out to the point the wheel would barely move. Once screwed back in and on the bike again it was like no longer dragging an anvil. The last half of the ride, even though mostly uphill, was so much better. So, if you experience feeling like you are riding through molasses, might be good to check the brakes.


----------



## shingwell (5 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> The screw out adjuster on the brake lever had backed itself out to the point the wheel would barely move.


😄 Yes I've had that before. And I once drove my old car 50 miles thinking the car was a bit sluggish, with a slight burning smell, only to find I'd left the handbrake on!


----------



## mustang1 (5 Jan 2021)

My Brompton was bought for two specific reasons but both reasons have since disappeared so I haven't used it for a few years. It's folded up in it's Brompton bag. The last time I checked it, a rear brake pad was missing. I'll get it out during summer I think.


----------



## macp (5 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Thought you'd got an appropriate shot from the bow of a narrowboat on a canal!


It gets better as this is the first of two lakes I have to traverse. The one below was a little deeper than I was comfortable with. The LR you can see plowing through the water had just dropped me off having generously offered to bring me across. This happens for a few weeks every year. Still it keeps things interesting


----------



## mitchibob (7 Jan 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> @mitchibob @macp any chance of photo with the JK bars? Cheers!



They're only slightly less straight, but they come pretty wide, but with useful markings to enable easier chopping them off to the required width. I've probably taken about an 25mm/1inch so far, and probably going to lop off a little bit more. 

The JK mid-riser bars had the same useful markings, and again, come ridiculously wide, but for someone with extremely wide shoulders, would be fine, and actually didn't get to chop them down before 2019 UHC, so profile picture has JK mid-risers un-chopped. Fastest ever time I've ever managed up Swains Lane, but not convinced the ridiculously wide bars helped (think it was the cowbells at the side of the road).


----------



## macp (9 Jan 2021)

mitchibob said:


> They're only slightly less straight, but they come pretty wide, but with useful markings to enable easier chopping them off to the required width. I've probably taken about an 25mm/1inch so far, and probably going to lop off a little bit more.
> 
> The JK mid-riser bars had the same useful markings, and again, come ridiculously wide, but for someone with extremely wide shoulders, would be fine, and actually didn't get to chop them down before 2019 UHC, so profile picture has JK mid-risers un-chopped. Fastest ever time I've ever managed up Swains Lane, but not convinced the ridiculously wide bars helped (think it was the cowbells at the side of the road).


Great pics
I have not chopped mine down but agree they are well marked should you wish too.


----------



## Sixlegs (7 Feb 2021)

macp said:


> I thought why not post a brief update of my ownership as its been 6mths now. First off i know Brompton strongly market their bikes. Some are suspicious and some feel they are over hyped and selling a lifestyle. But hand on heart this is the best bike I have ever owned. And boy im so pleased because I bought it with some trepidation. Especially as I was warned its not a bike you buy untested. However the old rona put paid to that and I just pulled the trigger when I found a bike meeting my requirements. I am also pleased it was a smaller independent, Damian Harris Cycles.
> 
> It took me a few weeks to become very comfortable with the quick steering but love it now. Now and again I think it would be nice to raise the bars a little but otherwise I adore this bike. My rural commute involves filthy mud strewn and occasionally flooded country lanes so usually its caked in crap. I just keep the drive train clean & oiled but it still rides beautifully. Today following a mod to the gearing I gave him a wash and he came up like a new penny.
> 
> Bloody brilliant bike it just seems to do everything I need. Highly recommended.





macp said:


> I thought why not post a brief update of my ownership as its been 6mths now. First off i know Brompton strongly market their bikes. Some are suspicious and some feel they are over hyped and selling a lifestyle. But hand on heart this is the best bike I have ever owned. And boy im so pleased because I bought it with some trepidation. Especially as I was warned its not a bike you buy untested. However the old rona put paid to that and I just pulled the trigger when I found a bike meeting my requirements. I am also pleased it was a smaller independent, Damian Harris Cycles.
> 
> It took me a few weeks to become very comfortable with the quick steering but love it now. Now and again I think it would be nice to raise the bars a little but otherwise I adore this bike. My rural commute involves filthy mud strewn and occasionally flooded country lanes so usually its caked in crap. I just keep the drive train clean & oiled but it still rides beautifully. Today following a mod to the gearing I gave him a wash and he came up like a new penny.
> 
> Bloody brilliant bike it just seems to do everything I need. Highly recommended.


A word of warning about being confident with the steering. I had been riding my Brompton for two crash free years until last November, when I became a bit blasé about doing a u-turn on a steep hill. Have done it many times at the same spot during lockdowns, but must have been moving a bit too slowly that time and the front wheel jackknifed, pitching me sideways down the hill head first. It happened incredibly fast, no time for reflexes to kick in. I landed on the edge of my helmet and had a major headache for four days. The Brompton, being a lot tougher than me, suffered no damage at all. I have renewed respect for that twitchy steering at slow speeds. Still love the Brompton, though. I liken it to a spirited horse that can dump you at any time if you become a bit careless.

It is a lot more forgiving with a loaded t-bag, I find, but more fun without.


----------



## tinywheels (20 Apr 2021)

say no more


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> say no more
> View attachment 584984



I had those on O.B.1 my Orange and Black Brommie. I eventually swapped them for the same style in Biokork as I found that the Orange surface got grubby quite quickly.


----------



## Gunk (21 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I had those on O.B.1 my Orange and Black Brommie. I eventually swapped them for the same style in Biokork as I found that the Orange surface got grubby quite quickly.



I'd be more worried about the colour clash!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> I'd be more worried about the colour clash!


I had the Orange ones, also tried the red version on my red/ black Brommie before settling for black leather with a red contrast stitching. ( and matching red watch strap on my Garmin watch 😁


----------



## T4tomo (21 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> say no more
> View attachment 584984


what grips are those? 

I should really update my brommie, I've still got some foam grips on it, albeit with woodman mini bar ends, although I've lost end cap of the bar end so it has half a cork from a bottle of burgandy in it, sculpted to match the slightly concave shape for ones thumb, wrapped in electricians tape


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> what grips are those?
> 
> I should really update my brommie, I've still got some foam grips on it, albeit with woodman mini bar ends, although I've lost end cap of the bar end so it has half a cork from a bottle of burgandy in it, sculpted to match the slightly concave shape for ones thumb, wrapped in electricians tape


They’re Ergon grips , GP2 if I’m not mistaken, available in several colours as well as “ Biokork”


----------



## tinywheels (21 Apr 2021)

this


----------



## tinywheels (21 Apr 2021)

must say these grips have a great feel.well worth the money. less wrist strain too.


----------



## Kendide (21 Apr 2021)

Im not familiar with this grip but it looks like the clamp is on the inside (ie by the brake levers) so cutting down the length will not be an option. I advise checking on the length.
I have Ergon GP2 grips that have stubby bar ends integral with the fixing clamp which is on the outside. They are 135mm and I had to cut approx 15mm off the length (to the inside) to fit my Brompton Electric with M bars. I am told that they do the GP range in 100mm lengths.


----------



## tinywheels (21 Apr 2021)

Kendide said:


> Im not familiar with this grip but it looks like the clamp is on the inside (ie by the brake levers) so cutting down the length will not be an option. I advise checking on the length.
> I have Ergon GP2 grips that have stubby bar ends integral with the fixing clamp which is on the outside. They are 135mm and I had to cut approx 15mm off the length (to the inside) to fit my Brompton Electric with M bars. I am told that they do the GP range in 100mm lengths.


I moved the brake levers in a tad but that was it.no cutting required.


----------



## gom (21 Apr 2021)

I recently added ergon gp3 to my m-type bars. Excellent.
The right-hand bar end just gets passed the front wheel on folding, brushing the tyre. That was after setting at my preferred angle, other angles will be worse or better.
They are the dual gripshift versions, 100mm wide, which is not quite enough. I padded out with sections cut from old rubber (plastic) grips.
The standard widths would have been better, assuming they can be cut down. There is not enough room for the full width. (I have old bars, I think I’ve read that current ones are different.)


----------



## gom (21 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> Glad you're enjoying it, mine is probably my favourite out of all my bikes, it's just a giggle to ride.


Favourite? Possibly. But definitely the one I’d be saddest to loose.
After little use for the past 10 years I am using mine again. What joy. Now that I’ve got proper brake levers going down hill holds (almost) no fear.
Yours looks in better condition than mine, though 4 years older. Choosing yellow may have been a mistake.


----------



## mitchibob (28 Apr 2021)

gom said:


> Favourite? Possibly. But definitely the one I’d be saddest to loose.
> After little use for the past 10 years I am using mine again. What joy. Now that I’ve got proper brake levers going down hill holds (almost) no fear.
> Yours looks in better condition than mine, though 4 years older. Choosing yellow may have been a mistake.


I've only just got back riding after long time off due to injury, and while road bike allowed me to start physio early/safely on the turbo, getting back on the road with the Brommie was fantastic, especially at the point that I was able to ride more easily than walk, go to the shops, put stuff in the Borough bag, and easily get back without crutches and swinging bag.

But then I noticed a big enough gash on my front kojak that could be used as excuse to get some new Continential Contact Urban tyres. Not sure if few weeks later I'm just still having that new tyre feeling, but definitely feels like an upgrade still. So easy to get on the rims (even while recovering from broken wrist), and roll and grip so nicely. Definitely my new favourite Brommie tyre running at between 70-80psi. Just feels like with little changes to my Brommie in the last 12 months, it's a changed bike, without really changing bike, and is still my favourite bike. Just fun to ride, and incredibly practical. 

While it'd be the one I'd be saddest to lose, I feel it'd have to be burgled or taken from my cold dead fingers in order for that to happen as unlike my road bike, it can come with me pretty much everywhere. Even when I had a crash a couple years back, the ambulance and A&E staff did their best to fold it and put it next to my bed. Never needed a lock until I got road bike.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2021)

mitchibob said:


> I've only just got back riding after long time off due to injury, and while road bike allowed me to start physio early/safely on the turbo, getting back on the road with the Brommie was fantastic, especially at the point that I was able to ride more easily than walk, go to the shops, put stuff in the Borough bag, and easily get back without crutches and swinging bag.
> 
> But then I noticed a big enough gash on my front kojak that could be used as excuse to get some new Continential Contact Urban tyres. Not sure if few weeks later I'm just still having that new tyre feeling, but definitely feels like an upgrade still. So easy to get on the rims (even while recovering from broken wrist), and roll and grip so nicely. Definitely my new favourite Brommie tyre running at between 70-80psi. Just feels like with little changes to my Brommie in the last 12 months, it's a changed bike, without really changing bike, and is still my favourite bike. Just fun to ride, and incredibly practical.
> 
> ...


I switched to the Continentals a while back and I’m finding it a much smoother feeling ride


----------



## Kell (4 May 2021)

I'm definitely going to make that switch next time. Although my Brompton has only had one outing in the last year, so I'm not really wearing my Marathon plusses down very quickly. 

Be interesting to see how you get on with punctures.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2021)

mitchibob said:


> I've only just got back riding after long time off due to injury, and while road bike allowed me to start physio early/safely on the turbo, getting back on the road with the Brommie was fantastic, especially at the point that I was able to ride more easily than walk, go to the shops, put stuff in the Borough bag, and easily get back without crutches and swinging bag.
> 
> But then I noticed a big enough gash on my front kojak that could be used as excuse to get some new Continential Contact Urban tyres. Not sure if few weeks later I'm just still having that new tyre feeling, but definitely feels like an upgrade still. So easy to get on the rims (even while recovering from broken wrist), and roll and grip so nicely. Definitely my new favourite Brommie tyre running at between 70-80psi. Just feels like with little changes to my Brommie in the last 12 months, it's a changed bike, without really changing bike, and is still my favourite bike. Just fun to ride, and incredibly practical.
> 
> ...


Ha!
I'm much the same mind, in that if the garage was burning down, the first of my 10 bikes I'd save would be the Brompton. Fun, practical, versatile.
My S2E is coming with Marathon Racers. I've heard good things about the Conti's so may be a future upgrade for my 'Speedy' Brompton as opposed to my dreadnaught S12R.
Thanks for the 'bar' shots - do you find them a big improvement?


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 May 2021)

Kell said:


> I'm definitely going to make that switch next time. Although my Brompton has only had one outing in the last year, so I'm not really wearing my Marathon plusses down very quickly.
> 
> Be interesting to see how you get on with punctures.


I’ve done a fair bit of riding on gravel and trailways, not much recently due to the weather. Touch wood, all good so far.
Edit to say on the Contis


----------



## gom (4 May 2021)

I bought a pair of Conti Contact Urban a few weeks ago and agree they are nice tyres. But although both are fine on my rear wheel, both start to come off the front at about 60psi. Now the rear wheel rim was replaced two or three years ago, but the front is the original from 1999. Schwalbe Marathon and a Brompton tyre both OK on the front. Some subtle difference in the rims?

I don’t regret buying them and maybe I’ll get a new front wheel sometime.


----------



## Gunk (4 May 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm much the same mind, in that if the garage was burning down, the first of my 10 bikes I'd save would be the Brompton.



I used to think that but I’ve finally off loaded mine, I just didn’t use it. My Van Nicholas with panniers is just so much better.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2021)

Gunk said:


> I used to think that but I’ve finally off loaded mine, I just didn’t use it. My Van Nicholas with panniers is just so much better.


Except at folding.....


----------



## Justinitus (5 May 2021)

gom said:


> But although both are fine on my rear wheel, both start to come off the front at about 60psi.



I‘d read somewhere that the original versions with the yellow Conti logo and no reflective sidewall were apparently a bit loose fitting and came up a bit wide - the newer versions with the reflective sidewall strip are much improved. Could it be that?


----------



## gom (5 May 2021)

Justinitus said:


> I‘d read somewhere that the original versions with the yellow Conti logo and no reflective sidewall were apparently a bit loose fitting and came up a bit wide - the newer versions with the reflective sidewall strip are much improved. Could it be that?


Mine have the reflective band on the sidewall, so probably not. But thanks.


----------



## mitchibob (7 May 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ha!
> I'm much the same mind, in that if the garage was burning down, the first of my 10 bikes I'd save would be the Brompton. Fun, practical, versatile.
> My S2E is coming with Marathon Racers. I've heard good things about the Conti's so may be a future upgrade for my 'Speedy' Brompton as opposed to my dreadnaught S12R.



Marathon Racers apparently have worse rolling resistance than standard Marathons, without quite the same puncture protection, so other than weight saving, I really don't see what the point in them is.



Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks for the 'bar' shots - do you find them a big improvement?



Well, the bars changed the bike again for me, after a few months of riding mostly road bike. This brommie is a 2018 M6E model which I'd changed to the JK ergonomic mid-risers, which I also liked. Just, after a few long rides on a road bike I'd bought to stick on a turbo in case the first lockdown stopped outdoor exercise as it had done in other countries, the brommie was feeling a bit Mary Poppins. Hence switching to these bars, giving excuse to get new Borough bag as T-bag is fine unless you want to steer (plus mine was getting pretty worn).

The bars have just made it feel like it did before I got the road bike in some ways. I'm might chop them down a couple more millimetres, and I really probably should shorten the cables now I'm settled on keeping them. Not been out on a "long" ride with them yet, but nothing on any of the rides I've done so far make me think I'd want to change them for long distance. More practical space for additional accessory attachment too, but that's just S over M. Great value too, but it was a bit of a wait this time.


----------



## mitchibob (7 May 2021)

gom said:


> I bought a pair of Conti Contact Urban a few weeks ago and agree they are nice tyres. But although both are fine on my rear wheel, both start to come off the front at about 60psi. Now the rear wheel rim was replaced two or three years ago, but the front is the original from 1999.



Same front rim for 22 years? Wow!


----------



## mitchibob (7 May 2021)

Justinitus said:


> I‘d read somewhere that the original versions with the yellow Conti logo and no reflective sidewall were apparently a bit loose fitting and came up a bit wide - the newer versions with the reflective sidewall strip are much improved. Could it be that?



I've got the newer versions with reflective sidewall, and they were still easier to get on standard rim than average Marathon or Kojak (even if recovering from broken wrist), but I wouldn't call them loose fitting. Can confirm they don't rub on mudguards or anything too.


----------



## gom (8 May 2021)

mitchibob said:


> Same front rim for 22 years? Wow!


The bike never got that much use - never used for commuting for example. So in terms of miles done it’s quite new. The rear wheel rim got a crack in it somehow, but was nevertheless holding together OK. Not really worn, but obviously needed replacing! 
Only recently started to regularly ride my Brompton again after many years of infrequent use. As noted above, it’s great 😊. I’m thinking bus + Brompton may be a good combination one day.


----------



## pmun (14 May 2021)

I've got a lovely BMC Alpenchallenge in the garage - but it's the Brompton that I turn to every time even on longer trips like Brighton-London or Bristol-Reading. It's just more fun to ride.


----------



## PaulRoberts (22 May 2021)

Kendide said:


> Im not familiar with this grip but it looks like the clamp is on the inside (ie by the brake levers) so cutting down the length will not be an option. I advise checking on the length.


The standard Brompton grips have the clamp is on the inside and are longer than the space, so not a problem.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2021)

mitchibob said:


> Marathon Racers apparently have worse rolling resistance than standard Marathons, without quite the same puncture protection, so other than weight saving, I really don't see what the point in them is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :-)


----------



## 12boy (23 May 2021)

Interesting about the Racers vs Marathons, mitchibob. I would have thought being so much lighter they would roll easier. I was considering replacing my old Marathons with Racers so that is good to know.


----------



## mitchibob (26 May 2021)

12boy said:


> Interesting about the Racers vs Marathons, mitchibob. I would have thought being so much lighter they would roll easier. I was considering replacing my old Marathons with Racers so that is good to know.


I'd be interested to see if anyone noticed a difference using tubolitos in various Brommie tyres (can't bring myself to cough up for them)

One thing I'll say about the Conti tyres... sub-20psi, they do start to feel a little more sluggish, but still comfy and not that slow. Really should've given them a pump up before I went out to physio today, but my recovering wrist is probably thanking me. But same pressure in marathons I remember being like riding through treacle.


----------

